# Hello - new member



## Elle7 (May 2, 2021)

Hi everyone. Happy Sunday.I’m Elle. I wanted to join this forum to get advice about indoor cats as I’m desperate to have little black kitty after mine passed four years earlier. And also to learn more about looking after cats.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome! I have a little black kitty myself, so I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey, and welcome, Elle! Glad to have you here!


eldercat said:


> Welcome! I have a little black kitty myself, so I understand where you are coming from.


I have two black cats so I do too understand. They are wonderful kitties!


----------



## Elle7 (May 2, 2021)

Thank you all for your lovely welcome messages.  I would like to find a little black Bombay kitten. Should I start a new thread ?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome! Ooh, I LOVE Bombays! You probably should start a new one.


----------

